# كتPounder's Marine Diesel Engines and Gas Turbines (8th ed.)ـــــــــاب مخصوص لل



## gadoo20042004 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

Pounder's Marine Diesel Engines and Gas Turbines (8th ed.)


----------



## m.hassanin (27 سبتمبر 2007)

كتاب ممتاز شكرا ...............


----------



## علاءحرب (13 أكتوبر 2007)

كتاب ممتاز شكرا ...............


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجوكم اين رابط الكتاب ...... الاخ المهندس تامر من فضلك اين الرابط ؟؟؟؟


----------



## gadoo20042004 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*الرابط مرة تانية*

:30: الرابط هوووووووووووووووو



http://rapidshare.com/files/62718247/POUNDER_Marine_Diesel_Engines_Gas_Turbines_8E.pdf.html


----------



## معروف خليفة (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك ياعزيزى وسوف اوافيك بكتاب جميل مثله


----------



## أحمد المنصور (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرًا.


----------



## mfex76 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*Thanks for you*


----------



## kd81_qtr (7 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووور على الكتاب


----------



## gadoo20042004 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااا م/ماهر لتثبيتك كتابى و لكن ارجو منك تثبيت كتاب ship construcion لانه مهم جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 نوفمبر 2007)

ماشى كلامك يا بشمهندس تامر


----------



## gadoo20042004 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااا م.مـــــــــــــاهر على التعاون الكبير


----------



## هندسة الشواطيء (1 فبراير 2008)

والله معلومات قيمة جزاكم الله فينا كل خير


----------



## ali_alex (21 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا
ولله الواحد مش عارف يعمل معاكم ايه


----------



## gadoo20042004 (21 فبراير 2008)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## أمير البحر (23 فبراير 2008)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## tariqsamer (9 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## gadoo20042004 (12 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على الردود


----------



## KSA_ENG (12 أبريل 2008)

ممكن رابط غير الرابيد شير


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (17 أبريل 2008)

KSA_ENG قال:


> ممكن رابط غير الرابيد شير


أضم صوتي لصوتك رجاءللأخوة جميعا بلاش هذا الرابيد شير حيث أنه لا يعمل مطلقا في المملكة العربية السعودية وشكرا
:1::1::1:


----------



## gadoo20042004 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

هحاول ان شاء الله


----------



## مصطفي ابو السعود (20 سبتمبر 2008)

MANY many thanks


----------



## gadoo20042004 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

العفو يا مصطفى احنا هنا غى المنتدى بنحاول نقدم خدمة علمية ان شاء الله تكون مفيدة


----------



## مهاجر (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: مهندس تامر ‎ ‎
‎ ‎
على نقل هذا الموضوع المميز‎ ‎

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الرابيد شاير يعمل الآن وقد تم تنزيل الملف من الرابط الموجود بالصفحة الاولى
شكرا جزيلا للباشمهندس الكبير /تامر دحدوح سيد احمد
ترسانة بورسعيد البحرية
هيئة قناة السويس
:12:


----------



## gadoo20042004 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

العفو مهاجر
غريبة يا محمد ليه كاتب التوقيع بتاعى عندك؟؟


----------

